# Can Reke Play Small Forward?



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Been listening to a lot of NBA podcasts, and I heard the possibility (I guess more of a theory than anything) of this mentioned on more than one occasion from more than person.

It is an intriguing prospect, I mean he's got the body for it. He'd be a sort of point-forward, in the mold of a LBJ type player. 

Personally I think he can play point guard in this league, but him shifting to the SF really gives this team a lot of potential possibilities.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

In a pinch, he could do it at 6'6, ~210. But I'd rather he stay at shooting guard. He's not as tall and not nearly as strong as LeBron.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He would do fine at the three, but he's the most effective at the two guard. I don't see why you would play him anywhere except there unless it's for a short stint or out of absolute necessity. It just doesn't make any sense to play your best player at a position where he's not as good.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

A little Caron Butler for Kevin Martin swap would make this a moot point.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Small forward is their deepest position, isn't it?


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Krstic All-Star said:


> Small forward is their deepest position, isn't it?


Technically, but the team has basically cut ties with Nocioni.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ True, but he's been made a bit useless with Casspi and Greene


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Krstic All-Star said:


> ^ True, but he's been made a bit useless with Casspi and Greene


Greene is versatile enough to play multiple positions, and Casspi will never be better than a great 6th man. This team has to go after a guy like Caron if he's truly available while they have the chance. That would put them one elite point guard and two years or so of seasoning away from contending.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> A little Caron Butler for Kevin Martin swap would make this a moot point.


That would be brilliant for this team. Then they could trade for a starting point guard, and they are well up there. Maybe Hinrich, but the only trade I can find is sending Nocioni back to Chicago, and Rodriguez with him. Unless they figured a 3 way.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

FX™ said:


> That would be brilliant for this team. Then they could trade for a starting point guard, and they are well up there. Maybe Hinrich, but the only trade I can find is sending Nocioni back to Chicago, and Rodriguez with him. Unless they figured a 3 way.


If Chicago would go for that, Sacramento should jump on it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I doubt they would. That was just me working a trade that didn't use Martin, seeing as in the hypothetical he was in Washington.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Casspi will never be better than a great 6th man.


Casspi is an excellent shooter and doesn't demand the ball. He's a perfect fit next to Evans in the starting lineup. This was actually pretty well established earlier in the year when this combination was being used and was working.


> This team has to go after a guy like Caron if he's truly available while they have the chance.


So the team is already struggling now that Evans' wing partner, Martin, is back, and you think we should waste what is now a very tradeable asset on ANOTHER small forward who fits next to Evans even worse than Martin. Yeah, sure.


> That would put them one elite point guard and two years or so of seasoning away from contending.


Or, that would put them a good point guard, good low post defender, and a bench away from contending. All stuff that could be acquired by making a somewhat sensible Martin trade anyway.


----------

